# Electric steps



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

I have a year 2000 Hymer B564 with a single electric step. I notice the later models (on the ALKO chassis rather than the Fiat one mine has, I think) have a double step which would be much more convenient for access. Has anyone managed an upgrade? I seem to recall a passing mention of it in an MMM a while back, but no details were given.

On another :? irritation, the step motor is a 'sooner' - it would sooner stop than go! A tap with a hammer seems to remedy this - is it a common fault?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hello Pard and welcome to MHF,

I'm pretty sure that hymers have omnisteps fitted as standard.

Anyway, heres a link to their website and the list of available double steps, i'm sure they could advise on the correct step for your van (they ain't cheap though!).......

http://www.omnistor.co.uk/product.asp?strareano=PRODUCTCATEGORY_5&intelement=711

I'm sure others will be able to tell you whether its just a straightforward bolt on replacement job or not......

pete.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Peejay!
As you say, they aren't cheap - as I suspected! I'll have to decide if my mother-in-law is worth that much.......as she's the one who complains most!


----------



## 96887 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Upgradina hymer step.*

I too have a fiat chassis on my Hymer (Classic 2004 model) and investigated upgrading the step. The double step is slightly wider than the single step. This means that there is a certain amount of 'cutting away' involved. Just to add to the problem on my model (584 - i.e. rear side door) this cutting away means removing the vehicle .plate which means it has to be re-plated - more cost. We were quoted £850 for the job from Brownhills. (Which probably means means £400 - £500 anywhere else.) 
Needless to say we did not bother, although both my wife and myself have had a couple of dodgy falls using the single step. We now carry a plastic additional stepwhich we store in the toilet when travelling.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dave & Cathy

I have a feeling my 'boss' would not permit me to indulge her mother to the tune of £400 let alone £800, and so.... the back seat may just be occupied less often!! :wink: 

Terry


----------

